

Microsoft patents sudo - igorgue
http://blogs.computerworld.com/15082/omg_microsoft_patents_sudo_linux_and_macos_dead

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Much discussion already:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=937214>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=936525>

